# You You Xue



## TaylorSMarks

You You Xue claimed in the Tesla Model 3 Facebook Group (private) that he was assigned VIN 20XX. He didn't provide any proof of that, but he has previously posted videos of himself configuring his car + of his email inviting him to configure, so no reason to not believe him.

Edit: Good lord the way these forums handles links is annoying. Can't a link ever just be a link? Need it always insert a broken widget when I try to share a link to something?

Guess I'll have to change the URL in some stupid ways to stop that from happening:

www facebook com groups TeslaMotorsModel3 permalink 881610822016778

Insert https:// at the start, . between www, facebook, and com, then a forward slash between the remaining items, plus at the end. Facebook should prompt you to apply to join the group if you're not already in it. Once an admin approves your application to join (they normally do that within a day or two) the url should would for you.


----------



## LUXMAN

TaylorSMarks said:


> You You Xue claimed in the Tesla Model 3 Facebook Group (private) that he was assigned VIN 20XX. He didn't provide any proof of that, but he has previously posted videos of himself configuring his car + of his email inviting him to configure, so no reason to not believe him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=881610822016778


Was he the guy that showed the Aero covers being removed from HIS car and some think it wasn't his?


----------



## TaylorSMarks

LUXMAN said:


> Was he the guy that showed the Aero covers being removed from HIS car and some think it wasn't his?


He's not an employee and hasn't received his car yet (just his invite to configure and his VIN). He may have shared a video of someone else having their covers removed. Honestly, I find him annoying and ignored him as best I could up until he received his invite to configure and seems to be the most willing to share details about it.


----------



## danzgator

TaylorSMarks said:


> He's not an employee and hasn't received his car yet (just his invite to configure and his VIN). He may have shared a video of someone else having their covers removed. Honestly, I find him annoying and ignored him as best I could up until he received his invite to configure and seems to be the most willing to share details about it.


Yes, he's legit. He had an Electrek article about his config.


----------



## MelindaV

TaylorSMarks said:


> He's not an employee and hasn't received his car yet (just his invite to configure and his VIN). He may have shared a video of someone else having their covers removed. Honestly, I find him annoying and ignored him as best I could up until he received his invite to configure and seems to be the most willing to share details about it.


@LUXMAN is talking about him making a youtube video tearing into a strangers car and claiming it was his own back in august or september.


----------



## BluestarE3

LUXMAN said:


> Was he the guy that showed the Aero covers being removed from HIS car and some think it wasn't his?


There was also this earlier incident:
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FMAQ&usg=AOvVaw1u9BugLBaTHqj2weaTJnlC&ampcf=1


----------



## garsh

TaylorSMarks said:


> You You Xue claimed in the Tesla Model 3 Facebook Group (private) that he was assigned VIN 20XX.


Maybe. But in the past he claimed that he had already taken delivery of a Model 3. I no longer trust anything he posts.
Ref: https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/base-wheels-w-o-aero-wheel-covers.4923/page-2#post-45190


----------



## danzgator

garsh said:


> Maybe. But in the past he claimed that he had already taken delivery of a Model 3. I no longer trust anything he posts.
> Ref: https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/base-wheels-w-o-aero-wheel-covers.4923/page-2#post-45190


Fair, but in that FB group he's creating a route looping around the US, asking re people's interest, and offering test drives for $10. If he doesn't have a reservation or config, why would he go to the trouble to do all the work? I guess I could dream up a couple reasons, but you'd have to have a lot of free time on your hands to do noting but mess with people and/or are just a "Like" junkie.


----------



## TaylorSMarks

garsh said:


> Maybe. But in the past he claimed that he had already taken delivery of a Model 3. I no longer trust anything he posts.
> Ref: https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/base-wheels-w-o-aero-wheel-covers.4923/page-2#post-45190


Ah. Well, I'll trust him with this.

But he's also offered to give test rides in his car for $10 each, and says he'll donate any profits to charity. While I trust the car will really be his like he says, and he'll really give rides in exchange for $10, I'm skeptical he'll really donate any profits to charity. At the same time, I want to ride in the car, and $10 isn't much, so do I really care if he's a liar about what he'll do with the money? It's his and he's "earned it" (I mean, any other owner could have made the same offer, but he's the only one actually offering.)


----------



## McHoffa

TaylorSMarks said:


> seems to be the most willing to share details about it.


except the actual VIN, which is odd considering he has shared pictures of things from other people's Model 3s


----------



## McHoffa

TaylorSMarks said:


> Ah. Well, I'll trust him with this.
> 
> But he's also offered to give test rides in his car for $10 each, and says he'll donate any profits to charity. While I trust the car will really be his like he says, and he'll really give rides in exchange for $10, I'm skeptical he'll really donate any profits to charity. At the same time, I want to ride in the car, and $10 isn't much, so do I really care if he's a liar about what he'll do with the money? It's his and he's "earned it" (I mean, any other owner could have made the same offer, but he's the only one actually offering.)


He's also doing a road trip around the entire country starting in January. He's stopping about an hour from me, but I asked him to stop at the supercharger that's 20 minutes away instead.


----------



## TaylorSMarks

McHoffa said:


> except the actual VIN, which is odd considering he has shared pictures of things from other people's Model 3s


Given he'll be driving around the US giving 800 people insane Tesla fans/enthusiasts rides for $10 a pop, seems inevitable that someone is going to post what his VIN is.


----------



## McHoffa

TaylorSMarks said:


> Given he'll be driving around the US giving 800 -people- insane Tesla fans/enthusiasts rides for $10 a pop, seems inevitable that someone is going to post what his VIN is.


If I see him, I'll post a pic of his VIN


----------



## Love

If I see him, I’ll rip off his aero covers like he did in that video of someone else’s Model 3.

I’m just kidding, I’d likely fork over $10 graciously and get a ride in the You You Mobile!


----------



## danzgator

I’ve PM’d him on FB Messenger and we’re comparing notes on our configuration experiences, times, dates, addresses, etc. He knows enough to confirm that he is legit.


----------



## BluestarE3

danzgator said:


> Fair, but in that FB group he's creating a route looping around the US, asking re people's interest, and offering test drives for $10.


Hope he gets enough test drives to at least cover the cost of Supercharging (if his goal is to make money on this venture).


----------



## Maevra

danzgator said:


> I've PM'd him on FB Messenger and we're comparing notes on our configuration experiences, times, dates, addresses, etc. He knows enough to confirm that he is legit.


I just find it funny that after months of badgering other people for their RN numbers, VIN's and touching other's personal property, he doesn't post his own VIN in full. Suddenly privacy is a thing for him.


----------



## TaylorSMarks

Maevra said:


> I just find it funny that after months of badgering other people for their RN numbers, VIN's and touching other's personal property, he doesn't post his own VIN in full. Suddenly privacy is a thing for him.


Perhaps he won't care once the car is delivered. Maybe he's worried they'll withhold it if he shares his VIN before that.

Or he's a hypocrite. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Bokonon

By the time the YouYouMobile gets here, there's a very good chance I'll already have [completed?] an appointment to test-drive a Model 3, courtesy of Tesla, for $0.


----------



## Prodigal Son

Bokonon said:


> By the time the YouYouMobile gets here, there's a very good chance I'll already have [completed?] an appointment to test-drive a Model 3, courtesy of Tesla, for $0.


This here is some optimism.


----------



## Bokonon

ermagerd said:


> This here is some optimism.


The vast majority of my posts carry an implicit :rainbow:


----------



## Prodigal Son

Bokonon said:


> The vast majority of my posts carry an implicit :rainbow:


I wish I could do the same.


----------



## MelindaV

TaylorSMarks said:


> and says he'll donate any profits to charity.


right...

and is the charity is called the YYX Foundation?


----------



## Waiting4M3

MelindaV said:


> right...
> 
> and is the charity is called the YYX Foundation?


Best charity would be to give free rides to people who have never driven an EV and convert them.


----------



## TaylorSMarks

MelindaV said:


> right...
> 
> and is the charity is called the YYX Foundation?


He said what it was going to be, I just can't remember for certain. It may have been the Sierra Club, but don't quote me on that.



Waiting4M3 said:


> Best charity would be to give free rides to people who have never driven an EV and convert them.


People are always judging other people with crap like this. It's completely disgusting and unproductive. It makes the person who is helping everyone feel like they shouldn't bother. Simple response anytime you see this:

WHY DONT YOU DO IT?

Why don't you take 2-4 weeks out of your life to drive 8000 miles in your prized new car and offer to thousands of strangers to put thousands more miles on it, all for free?

YYX is taking care of an issue and possibly making some money on the side as a result. There's absolutely nothing wrong with that. He has his failings, but charging $10 for the ride isn't it.

I saw this same BS after the hurricanes. Everyone was all "why are people gouging gas and water prices‽ why can't they be good and give it for free?" - Because nobody else was willing to fill up barrels with gas and water and then drive hundreds of miles into a dangerous disaster area - and they definitely don't want to do it for free. You're a human being outside the area impacted by the hurricane, why don't you do it?


----------



## MelindaV

TaylorSMarks said:


> He said what it was going to be, I just can't remember for certain. It may have been the Sierra Club, but don't quote me on that.
> 
> People are always judging other people with crap like this. It's completely disgusting and unproductive. It makes the person who is helping everyone feel like they shouldn't bother. Simple response anytime you see this:
> 
> WHY DONT YOU DO IT?
> 
> Why don't you take 2-4 weeks out of your life to drive 8000 miles in your prized new car and offer to thousands of strangers to put thousands more miles on it, all for free?
> 
> YYX is taking care of an issue and possibly making some money on the side as a result. There's absolutely nothing wrong with that. He has his failings, but charging $10 for the ride isn't it.
> 
> I saw this same BS after the hurricanes. Everyone was all "why are people gouging gas and water prices‽ why can't they be good and give it for free?" - Because nobody else was willing to fill up barrels with gas and water and then drive hundreds of miles into a dangerous disaster area - and they definitely don't want to do it for free. You're a human being outside the area impacted by the hurricane, why don't you do it?


Because he has already been seen as not honest. Why should we trust that he is doing this for anything but personal benefit? I certainly would not hand him any amount of money and find it very disingenuous if he claims he isn't getting anything out of it.


----------



## danzgator

MelindaV said:


> Because he has already been seen as not honest. Why should we trust that he is doing this for anything but personal benefit? I certainly would not hand him any amount of money and find it very disingenuous if he claims he isn't getting anything out of it.


I'm sure he's doing it for publicity and notoriety, but there's no way that he's making a profit on driving 8,000 miles at $10/test drive. That's barely going to cover his Supercharging costs, much less the added costs of food and lodging, plus the wear and tear and depreciation on his car. That's like 8 months worth of driving in a week or two, for no reason other than to pick up $10 here and there.

This has all turned a little venomous on a thread that's supposed to be about only highest VIN pics. Where's the Mod that comes in and smacks us down every time we get off topic on this thread?


----------



## LUXMAN

danzgator said:


> I'm sure he's doing it for publicity and notoriety, but there's no way that he's making a profit on driving 8,000 miles at $10/test drive. That's barely going to cover his Supercharging costs, much less the added costs of food and lodging, plus the wear and tear and depreciation on his car. That's like 8 months worth of driving in a week or two, for no reason other than to pick up $10 here and there.
> 
> This has all turned a little venomous on a thread that's supposed to be about only highest VIN pics. Where's the Mod that comes in and smacks us down every time we get off topic on this thread?


I think she agrees


----------



## KarenRei

> Why don't you take 2-4 weeks out of your life to drive 8000 miles in your prized new car and offer to thousands of strangers to put thousands more miles on it, all for free?


Back when I was on the waiting list for an Aptera, that exactly was my plan. 1) Long road trips in new cars are *fun*. 2) Seeing people's reaction to trying something new is *fun*. 3) What sort of #!#&%+!* would *charge* people for test drives?


----------



## Archer

I’d disagree that he’s being malicious. He’s bringing a service that many have been begging for, a test drive, for a mere $10. While I would personally not pay as I don’t feel I need one, I’m sure there are plenty of people on the fence about their future purchase that would love one. If anyone is on the losing side, it’s him. That’s a lot of miles on his new ride. 

If someone else comes along offering free rides, then we all win. I would still pass. But $10 for a ride isn’t bad at all for helping you decide whether or not to pull the trigger on $50k as that’s a lot to some.


----------



## SolarPro

I hope this conversation ends and we just get to see VINs.


----------



## garsh

danzgator said:


> Where's the Mod that comes in and smacks us down every time we get off topic on this thread?


He's busy retiring to the Riviera. 

Anyhow, I took a stab at it.


----------



## Love

garsh said:


> He's busy retiring to the Riviera.
> 
> Anyhow, I took a stab at it.


I blame You!


----------



## tonymil

This is what happens when there's no real news, we fill the empty space with meaningless crap....


----------



## TrevP

TaylorSMarks said:


> Perhaps he won't care once the car is delivered. Maybe he's worried they'll withhold it if he shares his VIN before that.
> 
> Or he's a hypocrite. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Whatever you do, don't share pictures he's taken on social media. He's rather prickly with stuff put into the public domain and claiming he has rights. I find him annoying in that matter.


----------



## BigBri

He claimed he had 4 Teslas at home already. Could be BS but running a test drive profit scheme seems to be a bit.. much? If he wants to do it, whatever. Hell I'd probably pay someone $10 for a zip (if that someone wasn't doing twitter DMCA takedowns for a picture of a car). 

Back to the VIN issue I'd imagine we'll see the VINs escalating pretty quickly in the next few weeks thanks to customer deliveries starting.


----------



## roflwaffle

danzgator said:


> I'm sure he's doing it for publicity and notoriety, but there's no way that he's making a profit on driving 8,000 miles at $10/test drive. That's barely going to cover his Supercharging costs, much less the added costs of food and lodging, plus the wear and tear and depreciation on his car. That's like 8 months worth of driving in a week or two, for no reason other than to pick up $10 here and there.
> 
> This has all turned a little venomous on a thread that's supposed to be about only highest VIN pics. Where's the Mod that comes in and smacks us down every time we get off topic on this thread?


Unless he's giving people 100 mile test drives he should be able to make money. I don't see anything wrong with him giving test drives and donating that to charity, or giving test drives for a profit, but doing something like creating a non-profit and paying yourself most of what you clear, and donating a small amount to charity is shady.

Not that he's doing that, but there doesn't seem to be a lot of transparency either.


----------



## danzgator

Since everyone just appears to be making up their own story line as to what he offered and what he said he was going to do with the funds, I think he made his intentions crystal clear:


----------



## Maevra

danzgator said:


> Since everyone just appears to be making up their own story line as to what he offered and what he said he was going to do with the funds, I think he made his intentions crystal clear:
> View attachment 4290


Thanks for this info @danzgator! His intentions and plan certainly seem reasonable. I don't approve of some of his past actions but can't fault the man for wanting some compensation for the expenses and wear and tear on his car.


----------



## Kizzy

danzgator said:


> Since everyone just appears to be making up their own story line as to what he offered and what he said he was going to do with the funds, I think he made his intentions crystal clear:
> View attachment 4290


Ah. Thanks. I was only aware of the trip from the Facebook page after doing a search for Model 3 info (someone posted a link). I didn't know who was doing the trip or the cost of test drives.


----------



## Love

danzgator said:


> Since everyone just appears to be making up their own story line as to what he offered and what he said he was going to do with the funds, I think he made his intentions crystal clear:
> View attachment 4290


Coming through my area too


----------



## TrevP

This thread is off the rails. Closed


----------

